# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Painting JK cross member

## NotThePainter

"The Poison Spyder Extreme Duty Crossmember is shipped as bare steel, ready for you to paint or powder coat in the color of your choice."

Crap, I had realized that. I want to install this tomorrow. I can easily rattle can it, but how do I paint the inside of the tube?

----------


## Yipjeep

When I did mine I used a spray can nozzle extension. Believe I got it at Fisher Auto parts near the paint section.  Didn't care about runs since it was under jeep.

----------

